# Twin output Co2



## Regent (8 Feb 2021)

I'm looking for a twin output duel stage co2 regulator and was looking at the ultimate-pro or pro elite (co2 supermaket/co2 art).  
This is so I can run one Co2 line to a qanvee diffuser on each filter return.
Is there a more affordable way to do this splitting a pro-se - adding up two bubble counters and needle valves, it's annoying that co2 art no longer sell them.

Or has anyone tried these amazon regs that look almost identical?
Amazon product


----------



## Regent (9 Feb 2021)

So doing a bit more homework it looks like delivering co2 in series like the pro elite can be hard to balance. 
I'd ideally have liked the oxyturbo duel stage reg with solenoid and splitter but aquasabi are no longer shipping to the uk.
The next best option would seem to be the co2 art pro-se with a 2 way splitter from co2supermarket then running to two bubble counters and two inline diffusers. Ideally then on to reactors and back to the tank. Unless anyone has any better suggestions?


----------



## aquascape1987 (25 Feb 2021)

Regent said:


> co2 art no longer sell them



CO2 Art do a manifold block that allows splitting from one regulator? Or is this what you are saying they no longer do?

I use their pro elite regulator with the manifold block and pump CO2 onto both of my filter circuits. It works great for me 👍


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (25 Feb 2021)

Co2supermarket have some splitter attached direct on your regulator. This is cheapest good opinion.


----------



## ian_m (25 Feb 2021)

This is how you get two CO2 injection points from a single regulator. Like in the picture from aquascape1987 above.


----------



## grjbb (1 Mar 2021)

I am looking to do this very same thing, except run a line into 2 tanks, one is a 54l and the other a 240l, so I will need more into the 240l correct? And I am correcting thinking with the manifold I can achieve this by increasing the bubble counter for the larger tank right?

I was after 2 2kg, but only could get hold of 1 5kg for 5 pounds.. had to be done and its fully charged. It is rather big however so I'd much prefer to have it with a decent dual stage running both tanks.

Also do CO2 Art do a manifold for the pro-se?


----------



## ian_m (2 Mar 2021)

grjbb said:


> I am looking to do this very same thing, except run a line into 2 tanks, one is a 54l and the other a 240l, so I will need more into the 240l correct? And I am correcting thinking with the manifold I can achieve this by increasing the bubble counter for the larger tank right?


Yes that is the way to do it. See my picture above. Just make sure you get a decent higher quality, possibly dual stage regulator, that will support greater CO2 flow compare to single tank requirements.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Mar 2021)

Here's the one they did for me, its not rocket science, just a case of getting the right fittings.


----------



## aquascape1987 (2 Mar 2021)

This will work fine with the CO2 Art manifolds and one bottle.
Looking at their website, you can only get the manifold for the Pro Elite series at the minute.

Reading above, there are probably some kind of splitters that will fit the Pro SE from other suppliers though


----------



## aquascape1987 (2 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Here's the one they did for me



Did CO2 Art do that custom for you? What regulator is it?


----------



## Zeus. (2 Mar 2021)

aquascape1987 said:


> Did CO2 Art do that custom for you? What regulator is it?


Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L


----------



## aquascape1987 (2 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Ultimate Complete Aquarium CO2 System for plated tank up to 500L
> 
> View attachment 164012



Oh I remember that one. Came with the strange looking PH controller, that wasn’t so great.  Although mine came with a different regulator to yours.

I always loved the grand names that they gave their kits 😂


----------



## aquascape1987 (2 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Here's the one they did for me, its not rocket science, just a case of getting the right fittings.



The benefit of this option is that you can not only use one bottle for two tanks, but you  could also turn the tanks on and off independently with the two solenoids.


----------



## grjbb (4 Mar 2021)

Zeus. said:


> Here's the one they did for me, its not rocket science, just a case of getting the right fittings.
> View attachment 164010View attachment 164011


I've got my CO2 Art Pro SE here in hand in the other bits to do this exact thing, but how do I take the nut solenoid off? their is not enough clearance when I get it turning the solenoid hits the gauge above, any ideas?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 May 2021)

I'm using a 2 way CO2 Splitter from CO2 Supermarket to run 2 Diffusers in my tank.

Question. Do you control the flow/bubble rate via the valve from the solenoid or from the 2 valves on the Splitter?

I've got the valve on the solenoid half open, the 2 valves on the Splitter are open just a tiny amount. As soon as I attempt to tweak them the tiniest bit, the bubble rate goes out of control. I need to sort this.


----------



## Zeus. (2 May 2021)

REDSTEVEO said:


> As soon as I attempt to tweak them the tiniest bit, the bubble rate goes out of control


This is what @Hanuman is on about in Carbon Dioxide (CO2), the needle valves are of a low specification and lack fine control, just need to upgrade the needle valves, however it will be costly.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 May 2021)

Zeus. said:


> This is what @Hanuman is on about in Carbon Dioxide (CO2), the needle valves are of a low specification and lack fine control, just need to upgrade the needle valves, however it will be costly.


Just exactly how do you dismantle the existing needle valves and replace them with better ones?


----------



## Zeus. (2 May 2021)

Well they will just unscrew the old ones and you screw in the new ones, just need to make sure you get the correct fitting, then test them to check they are sealed.

But for the small price of the fitting I would get a new fitting to split the outut.


----------



## papa_c (2 May 2021)

@REDSTEVEO Just posted in another thread about the same subject, might be of help to you

'CO2 bottles' CO2 bottles


----------

